# Well that is frustrating !



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

So followed up on my idea to get back on ebay in a bigger way...mistake number one! Downloaded turbo lister, reset up my little store (similar to the one I had years ago.). Read through the new rules and such and told turbo tax to "list"....ERROR ERROR ERROR LOL. Said something about my title/description may have wrong words in it. Said I needed to call Ebay on the phone and give them a pin number (already got a pin number earlier today when I signed up for the store). Of course I cannot call them because it is after 6pm Pacific time!!!! and Christmas Eve !!!!!!!!!!! 

So much for my plan for a productive quiet relaxing evening to get these hundred or so listings on. I could not even get the first 5 to list! I am beginning to remember why I left ebay in the first place....NOT REALLY- left because sales fell off in 2008.

Guess I will have to try again tomorrow...apparently they are open on Christmas just not on Christmas Eve?:bash:


----------

